# Good Guy Review! Tacpayne



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I know that Chuck (Tacpayne) has done a lot of work for a lot of people here, but he modded a OM heaver for me and did a great job! Great guy and awesome custom rods. :fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yes he is. Does great work.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I know I acted the ass over one he made me but he does put together a nice rod. Props!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

He is just finishing up a rod for me that is a memorial to a best friend that passed away back in 2005. He was an avid angler. His name was Paul "Buddha" Cronin. You can check it out on my facebook page, [email protected].


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Chuck built, or had a hand in assisting on 4 rods I own and all are terrific.
And yes, he is a very nice fellow.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

very good friend, and awesome father...builds a nice rod for sure...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Here is the heaver that Chuck built for me. It's a Batson SU1508 with the Avet SX MC spooled with 17bl suffix.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Part Two


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

TacPayne is a #1 guy in my book. C2


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

RDogg,
Chuck was building me a rod at the same time he was building yours, and when he sent me some shots, yours was in the background.
I was drooling over that aluminumn reel seat. I've always wanted one of those, but for one reason or another the rods I've had built would not fit the available sizes.
Very, very nice build. 
Good Catchin'!


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have had the privilege to spend some time with a handful of people here on P&S, and yes Chuck is a class act.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

tjbjornsen said:


> RDogg,
> Chuck was building me a rod at the same time he was building yours, and when he sent me some shots, yours was in the background.
> I was drooling over that aluminumn reel seat. I've always wanted one of those, but for one reason or another the rods I've had built would not fit the available sizes.
> Very, very nice build.
> Good Catchin'!


Yup. I was hopin to fish with it over the weekend but no joy...I'm pretty much done for the season now. Maybe some field casting the new Avet. Never threw one so this should be good.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

RuddeDogg said:


> Yup. I was hopin to fish with it over the weekend but no joy...I'm pretty much done for the season now. Maybe some field casting the new Avet. Never threw one so this should be good.


Ahhh... Well Sir, you are going to enjoy that!
Do as others here have instructed, and take the time to soak out the excessive factory grease from the spool bearings and put in a couple of drops of your favorite oil. It does indeed make a noticable difference.
And good choice on color. Everyone knows Purple ones throw the furthest!


----------

